# Konturen der Schrift sind unscharf



## xCondoRx (10. August 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich einen Text bei Photoshop eingebe, sind die Konturen unscharf, und auch die Ränder sehen pixelig aus (als wenn man das Bild ranzoomt).

Wie bekomme ich das nun wieder scharf?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

xCondoRx


----------



## DonPascuale (10. August 2006)

Hallo xCondoRx



> sind die Konturen unscharf, und auch die Ränder sehen pixelig aus



also die Kontur ist in der Regel am Rand bzw. der Rand.


Um dir besser helfen zu können währe es gut, wenn du uns einen Screenshot von der IST Situation posten könntest, indem man deutlich erkennen kann was das Problem ist.

Du kannst mal schauen ob die Einstellung die ich im Anhang poste bei dir auch so ist. Dies könnte eine Möglichkeit sein, warum dein Text, Pixlig oder Unscharf ist.


mfg DonPascuale


----------

